# 09' 700 grizzly



## 2008redbrute (Jan 30, 2010)

My buddy just bought a 09' 700 eps and wants to know about reverse light and third brake lite on his backrest...I know the brutes have extra wires already ran for this pupose but want some help to know if the grizzly's have this also. Please send me a pm with any info. thnx:thinking:


----------

